# ringworm while pregnant!?



## kazer395

ok, my BIL got ringworm. 
and his OH refused to touch him to help rub his cream into it on his back. so he came over here so my MIL could do it instead...

now i have it!! :( 

i know ringworm doesnt affect pregnancy at all, but the medication does.
im going to the doctors tomorrow to see if there is anyhing that they can do for me.

but i was wondering if there are any natural remadys that anyone has come across that works?? because i would rarther get rid of it naturlly then use medication


----------



## Lilmiss1

Hey don't know about any natural remedies, possible tea tree oil, but canesten 1% cream twice a day should be fine for ringworm.


----------



## Lady_Bee

I've had ringworm since I first got pregnant :( It's sooooo hard to get rid of! My GP prescribed Canesten but it was absolutely useless and did nothing. 

I tried vinegar and that didn't work either. Sigh. I resorted to tea tree oil mixed in with coconut oil, which actually DID work very well, but just be warned that many people will tell you that tea tree oil is not safe in pregnancy. Soooo that's up to you... After doing a lot of research on it, I came to the eventual conclusion that tea tree oil is fine to use, but I know many would err on the side of caution on this one. 

Make sure you wash every day and regularly wash everything that comes into contact with the fungus... they really aren't kidding when they say it spreads easily. D:


----------



## Angua

I tried garlic, lemon juice and tea tree (just rubbed one of them on at various times of the day). One of them worked as it was gone in a week!


----------



## jenniferttc1

I've had a ring worm on my tummy for about 10 weeks now. I've tried a prescribtion my doctor gave me, didnt work. I tried a cream the pharmasict said was safe to use, still didn't work. I still have it, and its a nightmare to get rid of for some reason. I've had a major outbreak of them once on my legs where I had about 20 of them cause they spreaded a few years ago, but they went away about 3 days after putting cream on it.


----------



## Quackquack99

I got ringworm when I was pregnant early, I used canestan and it worked. I'm sure its the same cream they use to treat thrush and that's suitable during pregnancy.


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## kazer395

thanks for all of your responses
im so annoyed that he came round with it!! 
as if i didnt feel bad about myself enough at a time like this...
lets add rings of scaily skin!!! >.> 

wasnt his fault though, more his OHs for only thinking about herself wen he couldnt ge tthe cream on his back...


----------



## OliveMartini

My mum had ringworm when she was pregnant with me, and I'm still here :)


----------



## Fairyclaire13

I have it too - my doctor gave me dactakort or something like that. It seems to be working but I can only use it for a week as it has a mild steroid in it to help the antifungal work more quickly. It's safe to use in pregnancy.


----------



## kazer395

OliveMartini said:


> My mum had ringworm when she was pregnant with me, and I'm still here :)

lol im glad you are! 

but i know it doesnt effect pregnancy


----------



## kazer395

Fairyclaire13 said:


> I have it too - my doctor gave me dactakort or something like that. It seems to be working but I can only use it for a week as it has a mild steroid in it to help the antifungal work more quickly. It's safe to use in pregnancy.

oh ok, maybe the doc will give me something then :)

another thing that i have been curious about, is should i quarentine myself so i dont spread it, or just carry on with my life as usual. 

im not sure HOW contagious it is :/


----------



## nanny79

I used apple cider vinegar. I put it on every night and covered with a bandaid. At first it got really red but I stuck with it and it went away!


----------



## Fairyclaire13

It's very contagious but only by skin to skin contact. Wash your hands every time you touch it so you don't infect somewhere else on your body. I wouldn't quarantine yourself but be careful of touching other people. I haven't stopped doing what I'd normally do and I haven't infected anyone I live with so doubtful I've infected anyone else. Mine is on my tummy so it's covered by clothes so I'm sure that helps. Oh and I don't share my towels either!! (just in case)! I've used that daktacort for 3 days and it's nearly gone btw :)


----------



## ashelyforet

Try mixing honey and cinnamon make a paste and leave it on. It's a natural way to kill the bacteria


----------

